# What size yakima crossbars are Tacoma drivers using?



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

They come in 58, 66, and 78. Could anyone give me an idea as to how many boats each holds...i know it varies with how your stacking boats but I'm just trying to get an idea here. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

FLOWTORCH said:


> They come in 58, 66, and 78. Could anyone give me an idea as to how many boats each holds...i know it varies with how your stacking boats but I'm just trying to get an idea here. Any suggestions? Thanks


 
go with the widest set possible. can always use more room.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

You're right, could always use the room. Anyone else use a 78 on a taco?


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

5 boats on edge across on the 58's without pushing it. More boats fit if you work vertically.









If you're installing rails on your Tacoma topper, note that the supplied bolts are not long enough to go through the "thick" part of the topper shell, but are long enough for the "thin" part of the shell.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Money! Thanks dude


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

I believe if the ends of your crossbars go out past your side view mirrors on either side, it is illegal. I have never heard of anyone being pulled over, but I remember that when I was working in a shop selling racks.....


----------



## bwilkins (Jan 2, 2006)

kayakfreakus said:


> I believe if the ends of your crossbars go out past your side view mirrors on either side, it is illegal. I have never heard of anyone being pulled over, but I remember that when I was working in a shop selling racks.....



I'm not a lawyer, but here are at least part of the applicable laws...(1) The total outside width of any vehicle or the load thereon shall not exceed eight feet six inches, except as otherwise provided in this section.
(2) (a) A load of loose hay, including loosely bound, round bales, whether horse drawn or by motor, shall not exceed twelve feet in width.
(b) A vehicle and trailer may transport a load of rectangular hay bales if such vehicle and load do not exceed ten feet six inches in width.
(3) It is unlawful for any person to operate a vehicle or a motor vehicle which has attached thereto in any manner any chain, rope, wire, or other equipment which drags, swings, or projects in any manner so as to endanger the person or property of another.
(4) The total outside width of buses and coaches used for the transportation of passengers shall not exceed eight feet six inches.
(5) (a) The total outside width of vehicles as included in this section shall not be construed so as to prohibit the projection beyond such width of clearance lights, rearview mirrors, or other accessories required by federal, state, or city laws or regulations.
(b) The width requirements imposed by subsection (1) of this section shall not include appurtenances on recreational vehicles, including but not limited to motor homes, travel trailers, fifth wheel trailers, camping trailers, recreational park trailers, and truck campers, all as defined in section 24-32-902, C.R.S., so long as such recreational vehicle, including such appurtenances, does not exceed a total outside width of nine feet six inches.
(6) Any person who violates any provision of this section commits a class B traffic infraction.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

Go big... I got the 78" bars for a trip to Mexico. Six boats was easy, eight would go. Just a tad outside the mirrors of my 4Runner. I recommend getting the Thule stacker as it provides a great place to transport paddles. Just remember to load them first as it's a pain to get the cam strap around them after the kayaks are loaded.

Laurie


----------



## RealitySheriff (Oct 16, 2003)

Or if you want a totally custom over-cab rack with all the bells and whistles you can dream up for a fair price PM me we'll chat.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Illegal to have crossbars stick out past your side mirrors. Probably not a huge deal if you do, but thats my understanding. I think I have 66" crossbars that come out to the edge of the mirrors. 5 boats on the sides easy. Can put two more boats on top of those with a bit more effort, so 7 no problem. I'd go with whatever width it is to the edge of the side mirrors. Rarely carry more than 5 boats, but its nice to be able to fit 5 easy.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Repa said:


> Or if you want a totally custom over-cab rack with all the bells and whistles you can dream up for a fair price PM me we'll chat.


If I were to do it over again, I would get in touch with this man. One consideration is the person-capacity of the Tacoma...5 max in the cab.


----------



## CUBuffskier (Jul 7, 2005)

wider is always better - mine stick out very far on my dodge neon but it is cake to fit 5 boats up there with no trouble - never had any legal trouble with them stick past the mirrors just watch your head getting in/out if its a sedan


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

kayakfreakus said:


> I believe if the ends of your crossbars go out past your side view mirrors on either side, it is illegal. I have never heard of anyone being pulled over, but I remember that when I was working in a shop selling racks.....


i got pulled over a couple years ago for this in steamboat by a state trooper. it wasn't my rack that was sticking out, it was the flip up side access windows on my topper. i had the dog in the back, and it was really hot, so i opened the side windows. 

they didn't actually stick out any farther than the mirrors, but cops are sometimes just looking for anything they can find to pull you over for. once he realized that they weren't sticking out farther than the mirrors, he gave me a seat belt ticket instead. which opened a whole other can of worms that i won't go into here. 

that said, i wouldn't risk getting a ticket for a few extra inches of roof rack. the other problem with really wide racks is that people are always bumping their head on them if they stick out too far. a buddy of mine had really wide ones on his rig and every time he stopped he would say to the person riding shotgun "watch your head!" sometimes it worked, but most people who weren't used to his rig, and some that were, would promptly bump their head upon getting out.


----------



## st2eelpot (Apr 15, 2008)

*Pad the ends of the long rack bars*

I find, if you do go with a longer set of bars for your rack, to pad the ends of them so when people do hit their head, it isn't as bad. Tennis balls, slit and shoved on the end, seem to do rather well.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

*I'm going to cut down the 58's*

I just bought a Toyota Hilux which is kind've like a Tacoma - I think they're relatively close to the same size. I'm putting a rack over the cab and leaving the bed open so I got some Thule feet and bars. I bought the 58's but after I get the last parts in and put the racks on I plan to cut the bars down so people don't hit their heads. It's nice to have super long bars on a rig that's big enough that they're over people's heads - but it sucks to have all your friends knock themselves out on your car racks.


----------

